# why do some dogs act crazy after a bath?



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

well i gave bear another bath and he is going nuts. Butt jacked up in the air and front half of his body down pushing it into the carpet and the blankets. Zooming around acting plain ol'nutty. 

i wish my batteries for the camera where charged. That'd be some funny pictures.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Harleigh is like that too! Right after I give her a bath she just goes CRAZY! Running through the house like a wild banshee! Haha!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Both Zoey and Maggie do that.. I love it. Helps wear them out before I take them back into the bathroom to get dried or clipped.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it's just the feeling of being wet. Maybe they feel really, really light when their hair is wet? 

Or maybe they just like the feel of the air moving against their wet bodies, so they move faster to get more sensation?

Maybe they feel really cold and are trying to "air dry" themselves?

Wally's the exact same way, be it wet because of a bath or because of getting caught in a sudden summer downpour while on a walk. Everything he does, even sitting and lying down, is done at like warp speed.


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

Yup, Belvie does that also. Gets the cat excited too


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

They are excited the bath is over?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm with Mel.....bath time is usually stressful and the #1 stress reliever for dogs is running, darting and dodging.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

I work in a grooming salon (not a groomer, I just bathe the dogs). My manager seems to think it's cause they feel better after a bath. I kinda wonder if she's not humanizing htem too much (or at least trying to get the rest of us to say that so that our customer's think their dog enjoys going to the groomers).

I personally think it's more like they fear the whole procedure and when they know it's over all that adrenaline from the fear without the fear has them feeling relieved and energetic. Kinda like when I have to go to the doctor and fear getting a shot and after the visit, I know the horror (the fear) is over and I feel really great (it's almost like a high really. I feel so relieved I am a little more hyper and in a good mood in general). I think it has something to do with either adrenaline hangover or high or something brought on by the fear.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

They just do. I've noticed some get the zoomies like mad. Partially built up energy, trying to get dry, excited?

Why do some act crazy when they are getting a bath, I feel like I was just in a fight!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit does this after baths AND swimming, so I don't think it's a fear thing, at least for her. She loves a good swim and doesn't mind her bath either!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

mine acts like a pinball on crack before, during and after a bath..

before "NOOOO YOU WON'T TAKE ME ALIVE!!!!!"

during "Im calling AC on You! AC?! DRAT!! Humane Society?!? HECK at this point ill even call PETA!! THE HORROR! THE TORTURE!!"

after "FRRRRRREEEEEEE IS MEEEEEE!!!!!"


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know why they do it but it drives me nuts honestly. Eddie and Uallis both start running all through the house, jumping on the furniture, knocking some over...the house is just chaos after they gets baths. I've started crating them after for a short period of time, just so they dry a little and calm down to minimize the destruction to my house...lol


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil is hilarious after baths. He runs with his front legs all stretched out in front of him and his back legs all scrunched up behind, sort of like he's trying to play-bow and run at the same time. He loves to roll all over the ground and brush up against my unsuspecting boyfriend, lol!

He does the exact same thing when we come in from a short potty walk and he had pooped. He always rubs his face on the ground, too. I have no idea why, lol!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil is hilarious after baths. He runs with his front legs all stretched out in front of him and his back legs all scrunched up behind, sort of like he's trying to play-bow and run at the same time. He loves to roll all over the ground and brush up against my unsuspecting boyfriend, lol!
> 
> He does the exact same thing when we come in from a short potty walk and he had pooped. He always rubs his face on the ground, too. I have no idea why, lol!


thats what bear does butt all up in the air and trying to run. I had to bath him again cause its been rainy and dummy likes the mud!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis hates her bath. She has super-zoomies every time it's done. I really think it's because most dogs just don't like baths and are glad it's over with. =P


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No dog goes nuttier for a bath than Smalls. She loves the bath. Jonas and Jack hate it, but if I turn on the shower for myself she's at the tub, crying and trying to hoist herself in. After she's done with her bath she fights the towel (in a playful, rolling around way) and then when I let her go she tears around like she's been set on fire. 

Jack just rolls around on the carpet, trying to gather up some of the hair he's lost in the bath from all the hair he's left on the carpet. Jonas screams when bathed, but will run as fast as he can to any standing water, kiddie pools, or sprinklers and dive right in. Figure that out.


----------



## dizzysmile (Aug 6, 2009)

I always thought this was hilarious, and when I laughed at a video on YouTube about it, of _course_ some all-knowing person felt the need to jump in and tell me that if my dog does that too, then I'm an abusive owner and it hurts their feelings if I laugh. And that the acting mental thing is because their fleas are scurrying all over them, and that they're miserable. Yep. Thank you, Internet Person! Your wisdom has changed my life.

...It's still hilarious.  lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

...and here I was thinking my dog was the only post-bath nut! She gives me NO touble in the tub...just looks rather pathetic and put-out....like she has better things to be doing with her time. 

But as soon as she gets out, shakes off (3 or 4 dozen times), she bolts downstairs top speed and waits for me to come down with the towel. As soon as the towel comes out, she runs head-long into it and tries to stuff herself into it (almost knocking me over) so I can get all the yukky, oatmeal and chamomile smelling wetness off of her. 

...then she gets her bone. It's always about the bone.




dizzysmile said:


> I always thought this was hilarious, and when I laughed at a video on YouTube about it, of _course_ some all-knowing person felt the need to jump in and tell me that if my dog does that too, then I'm an abusive owner and it hurts their feelings if I laugh. And that the acting mental thing is because their fleas are scurrying all over them, and that they're miserable. Yep. Thank you, Internet Person! Your wisdom has changed my life.
> 
> ...It's still hilarious.  lol


Do you have a link to this video? I could use a good laugh today!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine all zoomie like crazy after a bath.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

I always thought that mine did it to try and dry themselves off on the rug, furniture...oh, and I now wait to make my bed AFTER bathtime. otherwise, I jus have to remake it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha, Shug LOVES baths and she still gets the zoomies after a bath. So I don't think it's always because they're glad to be out. Maybe they just want to dry themselves on your couch  , or they want to feel the wind in their (wet) hair. Who knows? Dogs are funny.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey does this too, I think he's just trying to dry himself! If I put a towel on the floor he'll wipe off his face & paws. Too cute!


----------

